# T.Blondi Sling After TWO Moults!!



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello guys,
My Blondi moulted the other week and she was out in her now enclosure the other day and took these shots..

When i got her she was about 1inch... She is now pushing 3.5 after two moults. Awesome little spider 

Jason : victory:


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

I want 1 sooooo bad! Lil cutie that you got ther mate


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing. Lovely little T, I want one. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

I wanted one 1st lmao


----------



## TM-Dubz (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks great. I fancy a T. stirmi sling. : victory:


----------



## goliathmark (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice little one, won't be like that for long my females are mahoosive lol


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Just wait til shes a big meanie!


----------



## MrGaz (Jun 6, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

nice shots, shame they dont stay this small and sweet, she'll soon be a big beast with an attitude to match lol well, I say that but im not too sure on their general temperament, the only blondie I ever had was a mean s.o.b but wouldn't like to generalise lol


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

With growth that fast, i'd assume you have a male?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> With growth that fast, i'd assume you have a male?


It may indeed be male, although growth rate doesn't have much to do with it. I have a female _T.stirmi_ here that grew from 1" to roughly 7.5" in 17 months. _Theraphosa_ seem to grow quite fast.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> With growth that fast, i'd assume you have a male?


This isnt always the case though. I had 3 P.irminia slings and 1 grew really really fast and was double the size of the others. I gave it to a friend thinking it was male and it was the only female out the lot lol.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> It may indeed be male, although growth rate doesn't have much to do with it. I have a female _T.stirmi_ here that grew from 1" to roughly 7.5" in 17 months. _Theraphosa_ seem to grow quite fast.





selina20 said:


> This isnt always the case though. I had 3 P.irminia slings and 1 grew really really fast and was double the size of the others. I gave it to a friend thinking it was male and it was the only female out the lot lol.


I always assumed males "generally" grew faster to reach maturity sooner? Might be wrong. : victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

The T Lord said:


> I always assumed males "generally" grew faster to reach maturity sooner? Might be wrong. : victory:


Yes they do, what I'm trying to say though is _Theraphosa_ as a species grow fast anyway. So you cant assume just because it is growing fast that it is male.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

The T Lord said:


> I always assumed males "generally" grew faster to reach maturity sooner? Might be wrong. : victory:


They tend to but you cannot sex a spider on the rate of growth. Especially with the larger species that tend to grow really fast anyway.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got a colony of 5 regalis, 18 months old, from the same sac. The biggest is now about 6" and is a female. The smallest is no more than 2" and the others range from 3-4".


----------

